# scouting for 2010 season



## cgwilliams77 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well next year i plan on moving to a different area, the area i was in this year just didnt do it for me. I want to scout my new area to get an idea on when and where the deer move, just dont know when to start. About what time this year should i start setting up my trail cam and finding what the deer patterns are? I want to be well prepared to let the arrows fly in the fall.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

All I can say is get out now. IMO the best time to look for deer sign is in the snow. FInd the herd and you will find the bucks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Problem with "scouting" this time of year is, unless the deer are wintering on the property your hunting, all the sign you find now is only good for late season hunting, its worthless for fall hunting. Patterns change through the year. Some of those deer in that winter herd may have spent their summer/fall miles away from where they are now.

IMO the BEST time for scouting fall sign is right after the snow melts. I mean RIGHT after. Before the leaves pop, before the grass starts growing, while there is still snow in the low spots and ditches.

All last falls rut sign is still as obvious as the day it was made. Rubs, scrapes, trails, all these have been protected by winters snow and are still very visible just after the snow melts. This is the best time to find scrape lines and rub lines. Bucks make sign at a location for a reason, ridge lines, funnels, fence lines, these are natural travel routes, and a deer will leave sign along its natural travel route. Even if the buck that made them is dead, its very likely another will set up shop in those spots as well as their natural travel routes.


----------



## cgwilliams77 (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah that makes the most sense. hopefully when the snow melts i will be able to find some antler sheds to. thanks for the info.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

BBJ is right, what you see now is not going to be pertinent for next season. Still, I would get out on foot and snoop around if for no other reason than to familiarize myself with the new area & terrain and see some critters.

That's how we scouted long before the advent of the trail camera....


----------

